# NADRA Marriage Certificate Attestation



## zaeemrehman (Jun 27, 2016)

Dear All,

Just a question to be asked, myself and my wife are both here in dubai and we want to attest our marriage certificate from uae embassy in pakistan, the documents are all attested from MOFA in pakistan, also translated in english and attested, my wifes name and id card both are under my name, now we just have to send the English marriage certificate issued from nadra to uae embassy in pakistan for attestation , so my question is anyone for eg my wifes sister or mother can go and attest the document ?


----------



## aakhan7 (Dec 12, 2014)

Please ask your friends or relative in Pakistan to hand over the required documents to UPS Courier in Pakistan with appropriate fee for getting them verified by UAE Embassy in Islamabad. Once these are verified these will be delivered back to the person who presented them or to your address in UAE
Please check the link below for more details.

http://uae-embassy.ae/Embassies/pk

Hope this server the query.


Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

TCS courier also provide attestation service

TCS Express & Logistics


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

if you are in Karachi - then you can go to Bukhari travels at Submarine chowk near forum.

They are authorized by UAE embassy.


----------

